

Less is more when it comes to homepage design part II - tommy_mcclung
http://carwoo.com/blog/design-tips-for-site-conversions-part-ii/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=tommy

======
dcaldwell
I'm assuming that the screenshots you showed on your blog post are just
screenshots above the fold right? Now that you've removed the main nav links
(pricing, how it works, etc.) where can people find that information before
they signup/in?

------
tommy_mcclung
Would love to answer any questions people have about Optimizely or the process
we use to iterate on our theories.

